# More DMPs on the way of NY Hunters



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

I have received two separate press released from the folks at the NYS DEC regarding a second issuance of Deer Management Permits (Doe Permits/ DMPs) for this season. As many may know, New York decided to reduce the DMP tags by 40% this year, in some WMUs more than 40%, and, I guess the instant lottery system didn't spit enough permits out for many WMUs.
As follows:

*DEC TO ISSUE ADDITIONAL DEER MANAGEMENT PERMITS * 
Hunters Previously Denied May Receive DMP Through Lottery Process

New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) Acting Commissioner Denise M. Sheehan today announced that approximately 19,000 Deer Management Permits (DMPs) will be issued to hunters who were previously not selected for permits earlier this year during the DMP Instant Lottery.

"New York's sportsmen and sportswomen represent the foundation of the State's deer management programs and goals," Commissioner Sheehan said. "Issuing these additional permits enhances our ability to properly manage the deer population here in New York."

Deer Management Permits, which allow hunters to harvest antlerless deer, are issued in Wildlife Management Units (WMUs) to control deer populations in specific regions. DEC received fewer DMP applications for certain WMUs by the October 1, 2005, application deadline than projected. DEC randomly selected among applicants who were previously not selected for DMPs in these affected WMUs during the instant lottery. 

DEC has completed the random selection and has begun to mail permits. About eight percent of the hunters previously denied will receive a permit through this process. Applicants from the following WMUs will be eligible to receive DMPs through the lottery process: 3C, 3J, 3M, 4A, 4C, 4F, 4G, 4H, 4L, 4M, 4S, 5R, 6A, 6C, 6K, 6P, 6S, 8S, 8T, 8W, 8X, 8Y, 9J, 9P, 9R, 9S, 9T, and 9X. 

Hunters not selected for a DMP will not receive a mailing from DEC. Due to the time required to process these permits, DEC and license agents will not be able to respond to individual inquiries about permits. Hunters are urged to wait for their permits to arrive by mail. Selection for one of the leftover permits will not affect any preference points issued to hunters who were not selected for their first choice area during the original application period.

Further, it looks as though the Archers and Long Island Hunters will receive an extension to apply for tags, as is stated as follows:

*ARCHERS AND LONG ISLAND HUNTERS TO RECEIVE EXTENDED OPPORTUNITY TO APPLY FOR DEER MANAGEMENT PERMITS * 
Applications Accepted Starting November 1 in Certain Wildlife Management Units 
New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) Acting Commissioner Denise M. Sheehan today announced that a second Deer Management Permit (DMP) application period will begin on November 1, 2005 for Long Island and three archery-only units. The DMP application process will be opened for Wildlife Management Units (WMUs) 1C, 3S, 4J, and 8C. DEC will continue to issue permits in these WMUs until sufficient numbers of DMPs are issued to achieve optimum management in each unit.

"While enjoying New York's bountiful white-tailed deer population, hunters also serve as New York's premier deer managers," Acting Commissioner Sheehan said. "Through this extended DMP opportunity, DEC can maintain healthy deer populations and offer hunters in these areas with additional hunting opportunities."

Hunters are reminded that these WMUs are open to archery hunting only, with the exception of the special shotgun and muzzleloader season in WMU 1C on Long Island from January 9 through January 31, 2006. DMPs are valid only for the WMU for which they are issued. 
Hunters may apply for DMPs during this extended application period at any DEC license sales outlet. Applications will not be available by phone, by mail or over the internet. Hunters may apply for one or two permits for the WMUs of their choice. Applicants with licenses that are exempt from paying a DMP application fee or hunters who have previously applied for DMPs this license year will not be charged any additional fees during this extended application period.

For locations of these WMUs and updates, check the 2005-06 Hunting and Trapping Regulations Guide or www.dec.state.ny.us/website/dfwmr/wildlife/wmunits.html on DEC's website.


----------

